# Warning about dog food recall in US



## paula123 (Jun 28, 2012)

I found an article about dog food recall in US, must be careful now! check the article About dog food


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for info. I make Amberleah lou lou food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good article, but the only problem I have is before you decide to cook your pet's food, you need to know what you're doing!! I was going to cook Midgie's food about 3 years ago because of the ongoing problem with severe allergies. What I discovered is:
1st--Cooking food cooks out most of the vitamins & proteins that are essential for both pets & humans.
2nd--You have to know what vitamins & minerals & the amount to add to the food.

Feeding raw is so much easier than going to the trouble of cooking & it gives them everything they naturally need. Variety is the key to everything as well. There's so much info that can be pulled from this website & others.

Totally agree that these companies are putting crap in the dogfood just to make a buck at the expense of our beloved pets. It needs to stop!! The more people we can turn away from the petfood companies that keep having the recalls, the quicker they'll go out of business! More emphasis needs to be expressed to those who say, I just can't afford the higher quality pet food. There is so many ways to make the food stretch & last longer so we get more bang for our buck. Look for coupons. You can buy discounted meat at your local grocery store. Add that to the food or use it for a meal in place of the higher quality food. I understand that multiple pet owners have trouble affording the higher quality foods, but another way to look at this scenario is:

Is it cheaper now to buy the high quality foods to keep your pets healthy, or is it going to be super expensive later when you have to run your pet back & forth to the vet for being sick which was brought on by these disgusting pet foods? Just a thought.

Even with the high quality pet foods, how do we really know what's in them? We can ask the same thing about our processed foods as well. 

Just food for thought (literally).


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Good article, but the only problem I have is before you decide to cook your pet's food, you need to know what you're doing!! I was going to cook Midgie's food about 3 years ago because of the ongoing problem with severe allergies. What I discovered is:
> 1st--Cooking food cooks out most of the vitamins & proteins that are essential for both pets & humans.
> 2nd--You have to know what vitamins & minerals & the amount to add to the food.
> 
> ...


I make Amberleah food from Dr. Pitcairn's Natural health book has a healthy powder you make and add to the food you make.


----------

